# USC MFA in Dramatic Writing (not screenwriting!) 2021



## quarantini33 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi!

Is anyone else applying to USC's MFA in Dramatic Writing program? I can't seem to find a thread for this on here. Thank you.


----------



## jm249023 (Nov 2, 2020)

quarantini33 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is anyone else applying to USC's MFA in Dramatic Writing program? I can't seem to find a thread for this on here. Thank you.


Hi! Yes! Just submitted


----------



## quarantini33 (Nov 2, 2020)

jm249023 said:


> Hi! Yes! Just submitted


fabulous! I take it you're a fellow playwright  what other schools are you applying to? excited to get started.


----------



## jm249023 (Nov 2, 2020)

quarantini33 said:


> fabulous! I take it you're a fellow playwright  what other schools are you applying to? excited to get started.


NYU, JUL, BROWN, UCLA, Car Mel, and COLUMBIA. 

And yes, a fellow playwright! We gotta stick together among all these fine film folks.


----------



## jm249023 (Nov 2, 2020)

quarantini33 said:


> fabulous! I take it you're a fellow playwright  what other schools are you applying to? excited to get started.





quarantini33 said:


> fabulous! I take it you're a fellow playwright  what other schools are you applying to? excited to get started.


You?


----------



## quarantini33 (Nov 4, 2020)

jm249023 said:


> You?


Yale, UCLA, and UCSD. Fingers crossed.


----------



## quarantini33 (Nov 4, 2020)

jm249023 said:


> NYU, JUL, BROWN, UCLA, Car Mel, and COLUMBIA.
> 
> And yes, a fellow playwright! We gotta stick together among all these fine film folks.


Amazing schools. You got this!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2020)

Todays the day! (midnight deadline) How many still haven't gotten their applications in?

****VERY IMPORTANT*** DO NOT WAIT UNTIL LAST MINUTE!*​
There's been many cases over the years where people wait until the last minute and theirs a technical issue and they miss the deadline. 

_Don't let that be you!!!!_


----------



## s94 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi all! 

Anyone happen to hear anything, yet?


----------



## jm249023 (Feb 21, 2021)

Nothin yet! Best of luck to you


----------



## quarantini33 (Feb 25, 2021)

jm249023 said:


> Hi! Yes! Just submitted


Hey! Did you hear back from USC yet? I have not and I'm curious if they've started interviews.


----------



## s94 (Feb 26, 2021)

quarantini33 said:


> Hey! Did you hear back from USC yet? I have not and I'm curious if they've started interviews.


I don't think anyone has heard back yet.


----------



## JasperJohns (Mar 1, 2021)

Good luck everyone! I did not apply to Dramatic Writing. I applied to Screenwriting and heard over the weekend. Pulling for you all!


----------



## s94 (Mar 3, 2021)

Heads up: got my interview request for USC.


----------



## JasperJohns (Mar 3, 2021)

s94 said:


> Heads up: got my interview request for USC.


Congrats!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2021)

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------

